# Does my pathfinder have a lsd?



## Diablo9420 (Oct 31, 2010)

i have an 01 se, i read it does, but im not sure cuz the others dont, my friend was talkin shit sayin my truck blows and couldnt burnout if it tried so i reved it up and dropped the clutch (bad idea) specially when i held the break down, i heard the engine but no tire squeal, he said the tires were squealing but no marks were left and after that it smelt like burnt clutch, did i hurt the clutch in my diff if its that kind of lsd? or was it my tranny? the next day it still smelt like burnt clutch but my other friend said thats normal if u burnt it bad, and when taking off in first low rev it was acting funny but now its gone, was the clutch just glazed?

i will appreciate any help, im honestly afraid to drive my car thinking its gonna get worse, ive done burn outs in front wheel drives and never had this issue or the burnt clutch smell, i read u cant do burnouts with lsd, but i see videos where people do so idk what to think any help would do thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

to tell if you have a LSD or not, jack up rear axle with both tires off the ground, spin one tire, the other tire will spin in the same direction if you have a LSD. if it spins the other direction then you have an open rear axle ( one wheel wonder ) 

the clutch, if its working normal then you just shaved a couple thousand miles of use off. live and learn.


----------



## Diablo9420 (Oct 31, 2010)

ok thanks another question, y didnt it burn out? i mean do lsd burnout, ive seen youtube videos of pathy burnouts and they do them amazingly, and y did it burn my clutch if i wasnt holding the clutch down? sorry for all the questions im young and i like to learn cuz i love cars and wish to know more but google search pisses me off


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

LSD clutches can wear out, but if you maintain them i.e. change the diff fluid and install proper additive with the new fluid they can last quite a while. there are several reasons why tires don't spin, not enough hp, tire and/or surface too sticky to allow tire to break loose are a few. a clutch will burn because the engine is turning and the transmission is not when in gear, the clutch is the weakest link of the 3.


----------



## Diablo9420 (Oct 31, 2010)

i had it in first, ive read it has 250hp so i figured itd break loose, they slip when the roads wet sometimes without trying, and i plan on replacing the fluids soon


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's an SE, it should have an LSD rear. You can do burnouts with an LSD rear providing you have enough power to break the tires loose (as already mentioned). That said, why are you trying to do burnouts in a 4000 lb. SUV?...Just because your friend is an idiot doesn't mean that you need to be one, also. The only thing attempting burnouts is going to accomplish in your Pathy is worn tires and drivetrain componants and make you look like a fool!


----------



## Diablo9420 (Oct 31, 2010)

yea im very aware of that, well better to have tried and failed then to not have tried at all
i guess


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Diablo9420 said:


> yea im very aware of that, well better to have tried and failed then to not have tried at all
> i guess


Not if failing means haveing to pull your transmission out to replace the clutch assy....or worse!


----------

